# 5.6 announced



## Lindon (Aug 1, 2016)

With these new features:

*KONTAKT 5.6 – AVAILABLE SEPTEMBER 2016*

The user interface has received a major update, bringing it line with the latest NI designs.
A fully customizable XY Pad can now be added to user interfaces built with KSP.
Developers can now maintain precision even in use-cases involving complex math, with the introduction of a new variable type for real numbers.
Going hand in hand with the introduction of real numbers, a library of advanced math functions has been introduced. Trigonometric functions, logarithms, exponential functions, etc., will allow for more easily readable code and lower memory footprint.
Maximum width of instruments raised to 1000 pixels and maximum height to 750 pixels.
New command to set an instrument’s color, including its header.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 1, 2016)

Say hello to much more efficient math calculations with leaner code because a LOT of functions from Big Bob's math lib have effectively been deprecated.


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice! 

Wonder if this is a paid upgrade? Could not find anything on the NI site.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 1, 2016)

.x updates are always free.


----------



## Allegro (Aug 1, 2016)

Assuming this is the new 5.6 UI. No idea why they aren't updating the header UI of the patch itself. Still some inconsistencies in their design.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 1, 2016)

It's a work in progress, I'm pretty sure for Kontakt 6 everything will match the same style.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 1, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> .x updates are always free.


Their page is saying $99 update.. I wonder if this for 5.5 owners too :(


----------



## d.healey (Aug 1, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Their page is saying $99 update.. I wonder if this for 5.5 owners too :(





> .x updates are always free.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 1, 2016)

Good to hear..thx!


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 1, 2016)

Wonder if this will work in VEP as is?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 1, 2016)

Why wouldn't it


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 1, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Their page is saying $99 update.. I wonder if this for 5.5 owners too :(


that is for the update to Contact 5.
Not for Kontakt 5.6


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2016)

Lindon said:


> Maximum width of instruments raised to 1000 pixels and maximum height to 750 pixels.



Thank goodness.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Aug 1, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Thank goodness.


I hope devs utilise this, i dislike the current tiny interfaces of various libraries :/.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 2, 2016)

i hope that they've updated the file browser which, in my opinion, is the most ugly part (at least on Mac with the ancient mini font and the blurred bigger one). i'm fine with the interface of most newer libraries.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 2, 2016)

After all these years, K6 still isn't ready??


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 2, 2016)

There were complications.




babylonwaves said:


> i hope that they've updated the file browser which, in my opinion, is the most ugly part (at least on Mac with the ancient mini font and the blurred bigger one). i'm fine with the interface of most newer libraries.



It's still the same, but there's a backlash among senior beta testers. We'll see what happens before official release...

Although, did you know that the Files browser becomes a LOT better if you enable the "Large fonts" option in Options->Interface?

(The backlash among the betas was because this option was removed in 5.6.)


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 3, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Although, did you know that the Files browser becomes a LOT better if you enable the "Large fonts" option in Options->Interface?


yeah. it improves the experience from "ridiculous" to "bearable"  - on a more serious note: I sometimes wonder if NI doesn't care so much about the browser because they want developers to encrypt their libraries. working with products like SF BML most will find out sooner than later than browsing is a mess and snapshots don't help because they like to break due to their static links among other problems. Kontakt is such a great product but this particular part needs attention.
and yes, i'm barking up the wrong tree ...


----------



## Reaktor (Aug 3, 2016)

Considering math functions, does this update make changes to core in such a way that older libraries get real benefit on either memory footprint or CPU efficiency?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 3, 2016)

babylonwaves said:


> yeah. it improves the experience from "ridiculous" to "bearable"  - on a more serious note: I sometimes wonder if NI doesn't care so much about the browser because they want developers to encrypt their libraries. working with products like SF BML most will find out sooner than later than browsing is a mess and snapshots don't help because they like to break due to their static links among other problems. Kontakt is such a great product but this particular part needs attention.
> and yes, i'm barking up the wrong tree ...



+1, Marc.


----------



## polypx (Aug 30, 2016)

Customizable XY Pad? This seems to be gone from the latest announcement???


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 30, 2016)

Probably in 5.7 then...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 30, 2016)

Did they say Reaktor ensembles can now be loaded into Kontakt to compete with Falcon?!?


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 30, 2016)

No. That is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 30, 2016)

When it will be available?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 30, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> No. That is extremely unlikely.


I know just wishful thinking...


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 30, 2016)

Like NI lots.
I also like to wait since everything I have works great.

Last time I tried to be "current" I wasted days fixing crap to get back to normal.

Sure is good see my favorite cats chugging along though.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Aug 31, 2016)

Wise words Jimmy. Wise words.


----------



## derstefmitf (Sep 12, 2016)

The update has just been released. I installed it, seems like everything is working fine, but I did no intense testing. Unfortunately, they changed the display of key colors to mirror the Kontrol keyboards, so the Kontakt software keyboard now looks like it has small LEDs above the keys, I think that this is not great for usability, but this is just my taste. In general, I like the new look, but I was surprised that the look of the NKI itself didn't change.


----------



## Levitanus (Sep 13, 2016)

agreed with key colors, absolutely ununderstandable what is it and why application should be like hardware. Hardware has limits in design, software not, so.... Minor thing. Hope to test the xy pad))


----------



## derstefmitf (Sep 14, 2016)

Levitanus said:


> agreed with key colors, absolutely ununderstandable what is it and why application should be like hardware. Hardware has limits in design, software not, so.... Minor thing. Hope to test the xy pad))



I think they ditched the xy pad, at least there is nothing mentioned in the KSP reference manual.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Needs more work so it wasn't ready in time for 5.6, will come later.


----------



## derstefmitf (Sep 16, 2016)

I cannot get 5.6 to load the script from the resource folder. Has anyone experienced the same issue?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 16, 2016)

What is your platform (PC or Mac) ?


----------



## derstefmitf (Sep 16, 2016)

Mac, it still works with older NKIs, but I just created a new one and after creating a resource folder and compiling my script into the right folder I sill cannot chose the resource folder as the destination.


----------



## derstefmitf (Sep 16, 2016)

Nevermind. Got it, oh man...stupid mistake :D I forgot the .txt suffix


----------



## magneto538 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello guys.
Not sure anybody already released any info about this... Is Nils Liberg going to release any update to SublimeKSP to integrate the new Kontakt 5.6 additions? I am looking forward to update Koala with new stuff.


----------



## Lindon (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh please no, DONT lets include the Koala stuff... it badly breaks my workflow...

-- oh sorry maybe I misunderstood... you will be doing the Koala thing USING the new lib not including it IN the new lib.. yes?


----------



## neblix (Sep 22, 2016)

He's saying he would like to use the new syntax in his Koala source code.

I do not think he means adding Koala to the SublimeKSP package. That would be silly and break a lot of people's code who don't yet use Koala (and/or never intend to).


----------



## Lindon (Sep 23, 2016)

neblix said:


> He's saying he would like to use the new syntax in his Koala source code.
> 
> I do not think he means adding Koala to the SublimeKSP package. That would be silly and break a lot of people's code who don't yet use Koala (and/or never intend to).


yeah like my second sentence suggests...


----------



## neblix (Sep 23, 2016)

Lindon said:


> yeah like my second sentence suggests...


Your second sentence was a question so I was answering it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 23, 2016)

magneto538 said:


> Is Nils Liberg going to release any update to SublimeKSP to integrate the new Kontakt 5.6 additions?



He will, but we need to be patient.


----------



## dannymc (Sep 26, 2016)

i'm fit to kill someone  is this another kontakt 5.6 bug? since i updated to it i'm getting an issue where the horizontal master faders keep resetting themselves to their default middle position. even if i try to push them back to the way i had them when i open the kontakt instrument again they are in the middle. has anyone seen this before? i never had any issues like this ever until i updated kontakt, its driving me fucking insane and affecting my work flow. 

Danny


----------



## Tod (Sep 26, 2016)

dannymc said:


> i'm fit to kill someone  is this another kontakt 5.6 bug?



Perhaps you inadvertently have a CC7 somewhere? That happens to me occasionally.


----------



## dannymc (Sep 26, 2016)

> Perhaps you inadvertently have a CC7 somewhere? That happens to me occasionally.



do you mean on my midi controller?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 26, 2016)

sometimes midi controllers will send out random / ghost / unauthorised cc information. You can detect whether your controller or some other piece of kit might be doing this by setting a midi track to "record" and don't play anything, at least not on purpose, for a period of time. Have lunch or a coffee and see if anything's actually been recorded in your midi track.

If you do discover anything in the track, you will know there's something amiss. You could have a wheel / slider / fader that's not perfectly steady or you could have some other issue with one of your midi input controllers.


----------



## mac (Sep 26, 2016)

@dannymc Yeah, I had bad midi ghosting on two separate akai controllers (both mpks). It used to drive me bonkers, sending my filter cutoff crazy, and faders to 0.

Have you tried moving each midi control to see if any of them affect the master fader? It could be a button to blame, one of mine was.


----------



## Tod (Sep 26, 2016)

Actually I'm talking about midi tracks in a DAW. However, I guess it could happen from a controller as well, but I don't think that's happened to me before, not sure?


----------



## dannymc (Sep 27, 2016)

the only midi controller i have is an 88 key m-audio keyboard. there is a volume controller on it that controls the master on the kontakt instrument. i done a play back while the kontakt menu was open (it seems to be happening on an albion legacy instrument only) and i can actually see the cross fader jumping back to the middle on a particular note. so i looked to make sure there were no automation on the track lanes. there was nothing at all except for cc1 and cc11. so i just fiddled around on the fader, right clicked un-learned cc, deleted the track and put back in with a new instrument etc. anyway it seems to be fixed now. dont know what the hell happened. just seemed a bit buggy or glitchy. thanks guys. 

Danny


----------



## Levitanus (Sep 27, 2016)

Shit... Why Should NI remove global purge button? It was the most useful option in the top panel


----------



## geronimo (Oct 11, 2016)

5.6.1. available and no Informations for this version !


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 11, 2016)

S


Levitanus said:


> Shit... Why Should NI remove global purge button? It was the most useful option in the top panel


Seriously? Makes no sense. Perhaps NI is making this 5.6.x SO PAINFUL folks will gobble up their eventual 6.x without delay or thought?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 11, 2016)

or think they can boost Komplete Kontrol sales. Yes, this info comes from someone at N.I.



Rob Elliott said:


> S
> 
> Seriously? Makes no sense. Perhaps NI is making this 5.6.x SO PAINFUL folks will gobble up their eventual 6.x without delay or thought?


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 12, 2016)

geronimo said:


> 5.6.1. available and no Informations for this version !



Changed: Improved text legibility on many UI areas based on user feedback.
Fixed: Voices were not killed correctly in certain cases, resulting in unnecessary load.
Fixed: Crash on loading certain instruments.
Fixed: "Compress samples" check-box when saving NKIs was ignored on Windows.
Fixed: Switching to Mini-view and back would reset the window size.
Fixed: Issues when instrument size was set by multiple script slots.
Fixed: Crashes related to using special character in various text fields.
(this is what their PR says on KVR)


----------



## dannymc (Nov 6, 2016)

god this new Kontakt is a bit of nightmare for finding anything now. where is the tab that use to be in the header of the old kontakt that allowed you to filter and search by instrument type such as long strings, plucked strings, percussion etc?

also where is the very useful update sample pool, purge function for minimizing the number of samples loaded into RAM in plugins. i cant find anything anymore 

Danny


----------



## Mishabou (Nov 6, 2016)

Where is the virtual keyboard in 5.6.1 ?


----------



## geronimo (Nov 6, 2016)

In this Menu _


----------



## dannymc (Nov 8, 2016)

> also where is the very useful update sample pool, purge function for minimizing the number of samples loaded into RAM in plugins. i cant find anything anymore



anyone know?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 8, 2016)

It's removed but we hope it's going to be back soon.


----------



## Mishabou (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm getting CPU spikes in my DAW that was not present prior to 5.6, anyone experienced the same thing ?


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 8, 2016)

Anybody getting midi timeouts in Logic Pro X when dealing with Kontakt, or is it just me and my excellent VI karma?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok - now I am in a corner. Just picked up a library that NEEDS 5.6!!!!! I am on PC (all putters and slaves) - W7 - anyone running this config ok? Just so many - this isnt' working - that's worse kinda comments here - scares the bageebers out of me to update.


----------



## gpax (Nov 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok - now I am in a corner. Just picked up a library that NEEDS 5.6!!!!! I am on PC (all putters and slaves) - W7 - anyone running this config ok? Just so many - this isnt' working - that's worse kinda comments here - scares the bageebers out of me to update.


I've been dreading this inevitable post.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

Of course we always have choices but when you just know the 'new' library is the right thing for the project and you almost dare not update - hate that feeling of constraint. I could just update that one puter (of the 4 I use) - BUT, if there were issues with only that one puter and Kontakt (running in VEPRO 5.x) I'd be up a creek. Really love to hear from the W7 folks in VEPRO 5.x that all is fine (I know there are the GUI issues which are not deal breakers) - just crashes, MAJOR features missing, etc. (The purge thing is not a deal breaker.)


----------



## robh (Nov 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Of course we always have choices but when you just know the 'new' library is the right thing for the project and you almost dare not update - hate that feeling of constraint. I could just update that one puter (of the 4 I use) - BUT, if there were issues with only that one puter and Kontakt (running in VEPRO 5.x) I'd be up a creek. Really love to hear from the W7 folks in VEPRO 5.x that all is fine (I know there are the GUI issues which are not deal breakers) - just crashes, MAJOR features missing, etc. (The purge thing is not a deal breaker.)


Are you not able to rename the 5.5 dll? Isn't that a trick you can use in windows to keep both versions?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

robh said:


> Are you not able to rename the 5.5 dll? Isn't that a trick you can use in windows to keep both versions?


WHAT IS THIS? Can you give more details. I'd love a solution. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Instead of running the Kontakt installer, you can extract the contents and find the relevant files within (.dll and .exe).
Save those files to the appropriate directory and rename them.
Guess it's mostly a "developer's trick".


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Instead of running the Kontakt installer, you can extract the contents and find the relevant files within (.dll and .exe).
> Save those files to the appropriate directory and rename them.
> Guess it's mostly a "developer's trick".


hmmm - not sure I understand. RENAME the 'new' (provided I can 'find' that  ) .dll as "beta 5.6" or something like that and open Kontakt from that renamed one? What does the .exe file to do with it as well? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 8, 2016)

Jesus they really need to sort out this Kontakt update fast and bring out a replacement without all the radical overhauls. it was too much to do in one update nobody can find their way around it now.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> hmmm - not sure I understand. RENAME the 'new' (provided I can 'find' that  ) .dll as "beta 5.6" or something like that and open Kontakt from that renamed one? What does the .exe file to do with it as well? Thanks for letting me know.


The .exe is for standalone. The dll is for vst (plugin).
You can rename whichever you like. But adding a "5.6" to the new dll makes sense.
The files are 'hidden' within the "OFFLINE" folder.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> The .exe is for standalone. The dll is for vst (plugin).
> You can rename whichever you like. But adding a "5.6" to the new dll makes sense.
> The files are 'hidden' within the "OFFLINE" folder.


ok sounds good. and how can I download just that .dll


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> ok sounds good. and how can I download just that .dll


You can't. You need to 'extract' the kontakt setup file. (usually around 130mb).
Keep in mind, this method is not supported by native instruments.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You can't. You need to 'extract' the kontakt setup file. (usually around 130mb).
> Keep in mind, this method is not supported by native instruments.


OK - understood. Thanks again.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 8, 2016)

Anhtu said:


> I'm getting CPU spikes in my DAW that was not present prior to 5.6, anyone experienced the same thing ?



Yes. Very slow loading times and cpu spikes and disk spikes that register in Kontakt, but not on my Logic cpu meters. With just NI's The Grandeur loaded I get spikes with notes dropping out. I'm gonna looking into reverting back to 5.5.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 9, 2016)

Rob - in all seriousness, how much do you REALLY need that new library? Just put in on the shelf for a few weeks / months til NI get their act together.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 9, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok - now I am in a corner. Just picked up a library that NEEDS 5.6!!!!! I am on PC (all putters and slaves) - W7 - anyone running this config ok? Just so many - this isnt' working - that's worse kinda comments here - scares the bageebers out of me to update.



That wasn't a cello library by any chance Rob?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

Yea Guy - I have decided to shelf it and just get a cellist in here (I didn't have the budget for any live players but really no choice at this point.) Yes Baron -- cello


----------



## Lindon (Nov 9, 2016)

Waiting is probably the best idea, when a developer(library) says it needs 5.6 there's a good chance it/they mean it's using some part of the new KSP functionality, so renaming some dll isnt going to work in any case...


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 9, 2016)

Lindon said:


> so renaming some dll isnt going to work in any case...



Yes, it will work. I've been using Kontakt like that for years now. Everything works! I have versions back to 5.0.0, 5.1.0 and so on, and up to 5.6.1. More for development purposes if a client asks for a particular version, but loading libraries works just fine. So you can have 5.1.0 installed and 5.6 as well, if a library requires 5.6, you just load the 5.6 renamed DLL and off you go. Because KSP functionality is all a part of the executable/DLL. That's why renaming just works.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

Lindon said:


> Waiting is probably the best idea, when a developer(library) says it needs 5.6 there's a good chance it/they mean it's using some part of the new KSP functionality, so renaming some dll isnt going to work in any case...


Probably right - I have a couple days before this cue so I might just extracting the .dll - rename it and load up the library in that instance and see how bad it is. Shouldn't take too long to make the experiment. My expectations are low (as it is with Kontakt of late.) Here's to hoping that Falcon (insert competitive samples engine here) gives these guys a reason to get their act together.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes, it will work. I've been using Kontakt like that for years now. Everything works! I have versions back to 5.0.0, 5.1.0 and so on, and up to 5.6.1. More for development purposes if a client asks for a particular version, but loading libraries works just fine. So you can have 5.1.0 installed and 5.6 as well, if a library requires 5.6, you just load the 5.6 renamed DLL and off you go. Because KSP functionality is all a part of the executable/DLL. That's why renaming just works.



Well now - THAT is good news. Thanks EvilDragon. I'll dl the entire update - extract just that .dll and rename it to '5.6'. Again thanks again - you just saved me a few bucks.


----------



## gpax (Nov 9, 2016)

Lindon said:


> Waiting is probably the best idea, when a developer(library) says it needs 5.6 there's a good chance it/they mean it's using some part of the new KSP functionality, so renaming some dll isnt going to work in any case...


I am recalling a previous transition where you had developers continuing to support both K4 and K5, but then the advantages of a new KSP in the k5.5 release actually (re)defined the way many libraries work now. But as NI took some things away in 5.6 which now seems destined to be put back, and even where the 5.6.1 update only went so far, I'm trying to decipher the boundaries of these parallel universes that are being invoked, particularly if developers have begun to embrace 5.6. Am I having a knee jerk reaction in wondering about this? I blame Rob for getting me worked up, lol.

Edit: the repost above sheds light, but again, I'm pondering the intent of developers who pin all on the new, making prior Kontakt versions irrelevant.


----------



## derstefmitf (Nov 9, 2016)

Is there a similar way to keep two versions of KONTAKT in Mac OS X?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey EvilDragon (others) - I have an hour or break - what is the best way to download the 5.6 update WITHOUT it installing automatically. In other words - is there a link that allows me to download the installation update (and then allow me to go grab that specific .dll). I am logged in to NI and only see the 'bundle downloader' - the first few steps of that really looked like it was going to INSTALL the whole thing (which of course I don't want) - thanks in advance.



EDIT: I of course can see it in Service Center - download there and then DON'T INSTALL when it asks (then find the folder and grab it from that folder?)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

Curses batman - the download from NI Center just gives the 'installer' (no way to get JUST the .dll) :( Anyone have that .dll they would like to send my way?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Right Click > Extract

(with WinRAR installed)


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 9, 2016)

Use Universal Extractor to unpack installers.

http://legroom.net/software/uniextract


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

WinRAR didn't give me the .dll (a whole bunch of other stuff) - I'll try this legroom one. Thanks


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2016)

Well - not meant to be I guess. Still just get a whole bunch of files and data but not any Kontakt 5 .dll file. Thanks any ways guys.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 9, 2016)

Any idea when we might be seeing 5.6.2. That resizing bug is starting to annoy me now. Noticed it is consistent on plugins and standalone.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Well - not meant to be I guess. Still just get a whole bunch of files and data but not any Kontakt 5 .dll file. Thanks any ways guys.



When unpacking, you will get a dialog, choose "Not an InstallShield installer" and proceed. You will see quite some subfolders with random names, but DLLs and EXEs are inside. You're looking for those who are bigger in size, those are 64-bit.


----------



## Lindon (Nov 10, 2016)

gpax said:


> ...I'm pondering the intent of developers who pin all on the new, making prior Kontakt versions irrelevant.


As a developer(and I'm pretty sure I speak for most of us) its very very hard to work out what to do when. Upgrade= new features which we can use but also means smaller installed base. In the end its a guess we each take as to when and if to move to the next(or another) version of Kontakt. This time round 5.5->5.6 I decided to NOT go there until I needed the extra real-estate(but it was very very tempting), given the 5.6 litany of problems I feel sort of smug now(I'm sure it wont last long, the universe will get me soon enough..)


----------



## derstefmitf (Nov 10, 2016)

By the way, is there a way to copy groups and/or zones with all settings from a library which requires a newer version of Kontakt to a "downgraded" nki. I develop a library and already work with 5.6. (which works completely fine I must say), but as it seems a lot of people will not be willing to upgrade, so the library will be without a userbase. So I try to find a way to rebuild the instrument in 5.5.2


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2016)

^^^^ No, that's not possible. You'd have to redo stuff from scratch in an older version.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> When unpacking, you will get a dialog, choose "Not an InstallShield installer" and proceed. You will see quite some subfolders with random names, but DLLs and EXEs are inside. You're looking for those who are bigger in size, those are 64-bit.


ok great - thanks for the extra assist. I'll give that a go.


----------



## derstefmitf (Nov 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> ^^^^ No, that's not possible. You'd have to redo stuff from scratch in an older version.


Thanks for the help. Thought so.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> When unpacking, you will get a dialog, choose "Not an InstallShield installer" and proceed. You will see quite some subfolders with random names, but DLLs and EXEs are inside. You're looking for those who are bigger in size, those are 64-bit.


Ok EvilDragon - that worked and found the slightly larger .dll's in a folder (64,000 kb in lieu of the 56.000 kb ones) - RENAMED all three .dll's (main 2 channel and 8 and 16 channel ones) to a unique name. Dropped them into my VST folder - rescanned VEPRO (I can see they were scanned) BUT they don't show up on the drop down list inside of VEPRO. Doing something wrong? (just for grins I tried also the 'smaller' .dll's - same issue - can't see them in a drop down list in VEPRO.) - sorry about this hassle - just feel I am close now.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2016)

Hmm, not sure. I must say as I don't use VE Pro, it's a host I am not familiar with, especially with how it scans plugins... All I can say is that, for example, it works in Reaper.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Hmm, not sure. I must say as I don't use VE Pro, it's a host I am not familiar with, especially with how it scans plugins... All I can say is that, for example, it works in Reaper.


Ok no worries - one workaround to the workaround  could be I transfer that library to my Daw puter and try this INSIDE of Cubase (8.5).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey EvilDragon - working just fine in VEPRO (on Daw puter) - everything on both puters is same same. Oh well - don't have enough mental real estate to sort it out . Thanks for your help on this. Got everything up and running great (nice trick). Thanks also to jdiggity1


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2016)

So you got the side by side versions working then? Or did you just update to 5.6 period?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> So you got the side by side versions working then? Or did you just update to 5.6 period?


No - BOTH - versions working just great (still not sure why the same 'renamed' K5.6 .dll's didn't show up on that puter's VEPRO??? Oh well - all working - thanks again.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad you have it rolling, then!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 10, 2016)

Yea - I actually like the way this update looks (since the last update) - If I wasn't so deep in this project I'd update all the putters. But wisdom must prevail.


----------



## gpax (Nov 11, 2016)

Lindon said:


> As a developer(and I'm pretty sure I speak for most of us) its very very hard to work out what to do when. Upgrade= new features which we can use but also means smaller installed base. In the end its a guess we each take as to when and if to move to the next(or another) version of Kontakt. This time round 5.5->5.6 I decided to NOT go there until I needed the extra real-estate(but it was very very tempting), given the 5.6 litany of problems I feel sort of smug now(I'm sure it wont last long, the universe will get me soon enough..)


It all comes back to my sense of who is actually on the same page, or who is even included in that process at all if/when it puts third-party developers in the situations you described.


----------

